# Isadora Video Mapping



## skienblack (Mar 15, 2012)

We are attempting to do video mapping with Isadora. The problem we are running into is that whenever we import our .3ds file into Isadora it won't recognize the shape that we have created. I exported it from Vectorworks 2011... After some further investigation of the file and the example files included with Isadora we determined that a (file name)CL file is missing. Can anyone provide me any insight into this? Thanks.


----------



## metti (Mar 17, 2012)

Try posting this on the TroikaTronix user forum. The izzy power users are all over there as is mark coniglio.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 17, 2012)

When you get a response over on the other forum, could you quote it here for us as well?


----------



## skienblack (Mar 19, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> When you get a response over on the other forum, could you quote it here for us as well?



I am still waiting for my sign-up on the Isadora forums to be confirmed by a moderator....  

If anyone here know anything about this I could really use the help. I am exporting a .3ds file from VW 2012 and Isadora is not liking it. I have attached a copy of my files if anyone wants to take a look at it. The file "Cube.3ds" and "CubeCL" are the ones which are in the Isadora example and the only files I can get to work.


----------



## metti (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it possible for you to open the example .3ds file they provide and edit its contents and see if it opens up alright?


----------

